# How do you deal with (surfers)



## ballquest

Had to deal with surfers today up nere S.I. Not pretty,got a little tense and on the verge of Ugly. Want to know what others do or think of the situation. ??


----------



## striperswiper

go surf with them  i never really had a problem with surfers from the surf just from piers and i dont think theres that much you can do 

i went surfing this year and some dumba$$ sets up right in front of our lineup and proceeds to chuck a stingsilver over my head head i wasnt to happy


----------



## sandcruiser

I break out my binoculars and enjoy the scenery they bring with them!


----------



## striperswiper

sandcruiser said:


> I break out my binoculars and enjoy the scenery they bring with them!


 :beer: opcorn: :beer:


----------



## one more

*what to do*

Just try to get along , we are both trying to enjoy God creation.


----------



## barty b

As an ex- avid surfer, I agree, Some of them are azzholes,But I know some fishermen I can say the same about. Mutal respect always is the best answer


----------



## tnturtle

The area between the north parking lot access
and the pier on the north jetty at Sebastion is
the most famous surfing spot in Florida.If you are north of there and some drift with the current
into your rigs they are usaually respectful of your space and move back south.I don't think you will have much success at keeping them out of their
prime big wave zone just because you got there
earlier ,though. At any rate, I have found that most of them are easier to get along with than some of
the fishers you might encounter on the pier.


----------



## VICIII

barty b said:


> Mutal respect always is the best answer


yep... We are sharing the same piece of real estate... We are just better at it... Naw... I respect them because I see them pick up more trash then the normal beach goer....


----------



## derekxec

when i get there and no one is around and i start fishing then surfers come up they usually dont stay near me as they see me whipping out big weights....plus theres not many people surfing all the time in my area because usually the sharks are in thick


----------



## greybeard

My son surfs and fishes. Throwing bloody bait out when there are surfers nearby might have bad consequences for the surfer. If the surfers decide to surf close to a fishing pier, well thats not really their territory and kinda stupid my son says. Here in Florida we have miles of beach. We sould be able to get along. Normally first come first served works but like u guys said, there are azzholes both in fishing and surfing.


----------



## kermic

I've had the same problems here up north on the s.jersey beaches. There are a lot of jetties I like to throw plugs from and it's a "hot"spot for surfers. I avoid the area because of the surfers, but if no one is there I don't hesitate to hop on the rocks and start casting. Usually 5 minutes after I'm starting to get some bites, here comes 2 dozen surfers. They will surf 2 feet from the jetty too, basically kicking me out. It frustrates me, but there are miles & miles of beach. They are usually younger kids and I try to be mature about it. It does suck sometimes though... but mutual respect is key.


----------



## nomadfl

In the Florida Code, there is a section dealing with interfering with fishermen. I will try and find and post, then print it out, and ask a State Officer if it is applicable ...nomadfl


----------



## Catfish713

one of my favorite spots is also in the best surfing area on the Texas coast i run into surfers parasurfers and jet skiiers all the time. the surfers and wind surfers are not too bad, if they see me fishing they usualy move away and let me fish. some of em even come over and ask how i am doin (most are top notch guys) if i'm not catchin anything i'll go out and surf with em  (the jet skiiers are the real problem those guys don't give a rip) so as far as i'm concerned cowabunga dude


----------



## Fishman

Not sure if there is much you can do. I would think that who ever is there first should be able to do what they want (first come first serve) and I would think that it depends on where the surfers are surfing like way to close to a pier maybe they should not be surfing there. Alot piers post a distance that surfers should stay away from.


----------



## Mick2360

If you're fishing bait and they come into your area, not much you can do but move on. I've been able to throw plug or tins while surfers are nearby. Usually a friendly word will suffice. Rarely, if ever, is it worth getting into a confrontation. Life is too short.


----------



## surfchunker

*NC state law*

I believe you can't swim, surf, boat within 300' of a pier ...... If im there first I just keep on chunkin


----------



## rgking03

Ran into a few over the summer myself... First off I can tell they were not local and were trying to act local.. I was fishing the South end of Brigantine ISland next to the Jetty and a bunch approached and were giving me crap about fishing there.. But then a guy I know showed up to surf and kindly asked me if he could paddle out to the break. So I said sure and moved down about 600ft.. Because he asked nicely I did.. If your an Azz I'll ignore you and sling lead at you if you swim out..


----------



## Ryan Y

*I surf as well, you can learn allot from them.*

Typically high waves are associated with beach structure. The same thing that attracts fisherman, attract surfers. Groins, rock jettiys, out croppings and troughs all have effects on waves just like fishing. The may make waves break in long lines or they may pop them up real high. Also, many surfers look for troughs or suck outs on the beach or next to groins and piers to help them get out into the line up when the surf is real heavy. 
Here in North Carolina, or anywhere for that matter that has a fairly flat, sandy beach, waves tend to break all at once. The edges peel off into the troughs or "suckouts".
Most surfers will try not to go over the bar to get out because of the hard "dumping action" onto to the shallow area. they will use the channel. If your familiar with the Jettys at the old light house site then you know how the water sucks back out right beside the south jetty. Youll see allot of surfers using that when the waves are big there.


----------



## longshot

Up here in Massachusetts and Rhode Island it isn't a problem. The surfers don't start until it gets light. If you can see what you are doing or need sunglasses, you ought to go get a coffee or go home. Fish at night, sleep in the daytime


----------



## ballquest

*Thanks for ans.*

Thanks for your Opinions,now I must form my own. Ist ,Ibelieve in 1st. come 1st.serve.I would never set up where surfers are.Why isnt the same respect afforded to fisherman.Second,I've seen a great bite turned off because of them at the location of my splash down.and yes I would like to see a ligal opinion on Interfering with fishermen Third: yes there is a great deal of them that give alot of respect to fishermen,but that goes down the drain if there is big waves where a person is fishing .Now I'm waiting for the 1st arguement that it has no effect on fishing!!


----------



## KT_UMCP

Depends on who got there first, I say. Also, the surf fisherman has to take into consideration a particular stretch of beach is known for surfer friendly people, in this case just find another hole. If your rods are out there and a lone surfer (and friends) come and take over, then by all means the surf fisherman is in the right. If they decide to be argumantative and unbending then just show them the eye gouging hooks and skull breaking lead you will be throwing and tell them to surf at their own risk.


----------



## sprtsracer

nomadfl said:


> In the Florida Code, there is a section dealing with interfering with fishermen. I will try and find and post, then print it out, and ask a State Officer if it is applicable ...nomadfl


PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE find that code/law. We are having one heck of a problem with them at Sunglow Pier in Daytona. They have even swum out and over to the pier and intentionally come through our lines, grabbing them as the surfed through, just to mess with us. Unfortunately, many of the beach patrol people here are their friends and refuse to do anything, despite numerous complaints. Several of us are about to band together to file a law-suit against the beach patrol/Volusia County. I didn't want to bring any of this up here, but since the question was asked, I must say it is starting to get ugly here. The Pier owners have done nothing to help as yet for political reasons. We are also about to go to the county commission, but we need a little ammo. Anything anyone can provide regarding Florida Law, etc, will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Seachaser

Did see a guy catch a wind surfer one time in St. Augustine. I have almost hit them, boats, jet ski's, children swimming, etc. Burns me up. I get there first, set up, a mile of beach in any direction, and where do they head? You guessed it.


----------



## fishhead

> Originally Posted by sandcruiser
> I break out my binoculars and enjoy the scenery they bring with them!


Got that right  

If I'm not mistaken 65lb PP is actually rated much higer ... you can likely winch in a surfer if you really play 'em  

Don't shy away from approaching them and saying something like "hey, I was really into a school of big sharks but they must have moved ... can you tell me if you see any when you're out beyond the breakers?"


----------



## Big Rad

*Thats funny FH*

The last time I was at AI a group of surfers came out and started surfing. Big breakers finally brought them into my area. I waved at em to say Hi and they moved on past me. When they came in I asked if they had seen anything out there. Guy said yeah there were some fish flopping around. I showed him one of 14/0 hooks with an ocean bunker head on it and then showed him where one had been on my line previously. 

I was kinda surprised that they left then   Oh well I was gonna ask one of em to paddle one of my baits out!


----------



## sinker man

The only thing I really want to interject here is that a sinker is a deadly weapon and you don't want to be the fool that kills someone over a strip of sand. Keep things in perspective!


----------



## cpn_aaron

I just live by that FL code, first come first serve. I surf (terribly) and fish (moderatley better) so I see both ends. I try to set up whatever activity I'm doing away from teh guys already doing theirs. I have had surfers come into my lines, but they usaully notice this and quickly leave where my lines are. I'm just surprised some of them stay till dark when they watch me yakking out butterflied 2' blues. I'm fairly certain some of them have even seen the shark I'm fighting under their board. Some of th guys have too much bravado. I never surf if conditions are too dirty, just asking for a little "bump".


----------



## tnturtle

Not to long ago ,some guy heaved his rig at
a boat from Sebastion inlet pier because he thought they were to close and hooked somebody.It cost him $18000.00 in medical
bills and court costs.Belligerence is never a
good option.


----------



## surfsidesativa

you have got to be a seriously f#$#%$ up person to zing lead at somebody's head over fishing IMO


----------



## sand flea

Depends on their age: you can reason with the older surfers, and probably even share beer and conversation with them. The kids, on the other hand, are usually testosterone-addled idiots.

Honestly, just tell the owners of the pier if they are getting too close. Most cities have laws that keep surfers 200-300 yards away. If you're in the surf, well, there is no good advice. First come, first served.

You will find that surfers often grow up to be surf fishermen, so don't bash too much. :fishing: I've even paid them to swim out shark baits...hey, better them than me.


----------



## barty b

sand flea said:


> you will find that surfers often grow up to be surf fishermen, so don't bash too much. :fishing: I've even paid them to swim out shark baits...hey, better them than me.


Yes some of us do and some of us have


----------



## emanuel

Some places, the surfers are cool and know where to go and not to go. SI jetty is considered a jetty which means both them and boats can come as close as they like. Other places that are considered piers, such as Sunglow are supposed to have a distance which surfers and swimmers are to stay at. However, like Flea said, the locals and/or older surfers know what's going on and keep their distance. It's the kids and out of town people who don't know it or choose to ignore it. I've never hit a surfer, but I have hit a boat and a jet ski, the latter while the game warden stood there and said "ok".


----------

